# DreamChi Chihuahua Hand Towel



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hand towel perfect to chi accessorize your bathroom/kitchen! :toothy8: chi & towel colors can be changed


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That's so sweet.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> That's so sweet.


Thanks Michele <3


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Cute as a button!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> Cute as a button!


Thanks Tina ! ^_^


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

I've been looking through several of these threads....also favorited your etsy. Beautiful!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

love your towel(s).... you create such great chi things...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thia said:


> I've been looking through several of these threads....also favorited your etsy. Beautiful!


Wow thank u thia!!! My fb is also in my etsy where I post lots more hehe



jan896 said:


> love your towel(s).... you create such great chi things...


Jan!!! If u think these are great chi things. Wait till u see what's coming up in 2015! Got big plans in the making with a whole new machine I got for Xmas hehe


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> Jan!!! If u think these are great chi things. Wait till u see what's coming up in 2015! Got big plans in the making with a whole new machine I got for Xmas hehe


sooooo is this the pressie the BF got you... that you were speaking of on FB 

>Detective jan


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> sooooo is this the pressie the BF got you... that you were speaking of on FB
> 
> >Detective jan


Hahaha yes detective Jan!


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

pigeonsheep said:


> Wow thank u thia!!! My fb is also in my etsy where I post lots more hehe


You're welcome! I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thia said:


> You're welcome! I'll be sure to check it out!


thanks! i appreciate it! :coolwink:


----------

